# Envie de syncrhoniser tout Samsung avec Isync c'est ici



## sehkmet (18 Septembre 2007)

bonjour a tous 

alors voila je vais vous metre ici l'actuce pour syncroniser n'importe quel portable avec isync

il suffi d'utiliser text edit 


1 : clique droit sur Isync puis "afficher le contenue du paquet"

2 : contents->Plugins->ApplePhoneConduit.syncdevice->contents->plugins

3 : donc pour un samsung aller sur "Samsung-D600.phoneplugin" et dupliquer le 

4 : Ouvré le dossier dupliqué "Samsung-D600.phoneplugin->contents->ressources

5 : ouvir "MetaClasses.plist" puis faire "pomme+F" rechercher tous les "D600" et les remplacer par le nom de votre telephone en locurence moi c'etait "E370" puis sauvegarder 

et voila maintenan vous ouvré Isync et miracle votre telephone ce syncronise comme par magie lol


----------



## hippo sulfite (18 Septembre 2007)

Merci pour l'iinfo qui serait certainement tr&#232;s utile aux utilisateurs de t&#233;l&#233;phones portables "Samsung", enfin, surtout si elle &#233;tait dans dans le bon forum : Informatique nomade


Elle y va de ce pas !


----------



## shakasan (18 Octobre 2007)

Fonctionne pico bello 
Merci pour l'astuce


----------



## bill clinton (21 Octobre 2007)

J'ai pas essayé mais si effectivement ca marche, je te forge une statue a ta gloire !!! Merci d'avance !

Zou, le G800, des qu'il sort.


Bill


----------



## cassandre57 (22 Octobre 2007)

Ça marche que pour les Samsung, ou y'a moyen de bidouiller pour un portable qui ne serait pas pris en charge à la base ? (genre un LG tout design)


----------



## tintinetmilou (16 Décembre 2007)

bill clinton a dit:


> Zou, le G800, des qu'il sort.
> Bill



ben moi j'ai essayé avec le G800 et ça marche pas ! 
à moins qu'il faille faire une autre manip'??
isync semble bien voir le tél ms m'annonce qu'il "n'est pas géré par isync" !!!
damned!


----------



## doc (18 Décembre 2007)

Idem  cela ne marche pas avec un nokia 6301 

ce qui me gonfle est que chez orange il est noté compatible mac


----------



## gclairand (29 Décembre 2007)

ça ne fonctionne pas avec le X820


----------



## nicolasf (4 Janvier 2008)

Je vais avoir un Samsung P310 bientôt, et j'espère bien l'utiliser avec iSync. En solution de secours, j'ai le plugin de chez Nova Media mais je vais d'abord essayer cette solution de bricolage avant de payer 10 euros de plus. Parce que, si ça se trouve, ils se sont contentés de suivre la manip' indiquée dans le premier sujet, et je ne tiens pas à payer juste pour la bonne icône...  

J'ai donc préparé mon plugin comme indiqué, en attendant de recevoir le téléphone : je vous tiendrai au courant.

En attendant, cette solution marche aussi pour le E250. 

Je me suis dit que ça serait peut-être pas mal de faire une liste de téléphones Samsung que l'on peut par cette astuce très simple à mettre en uvre et une liste de téléphones incompatibles. Il y en a au moins deux compatibles, deux EXXX, et pas mal d'incompatibles : U600, G800, X280. EDIT : apparemment, le J600 est compatible...

Tiens d'ailleurs, je viens de regarder chez Nova Media et ces téléphones ne sont pas compatibles. Je commence vraiment à me demander s'ils ne se sont pas contentés de ce bricolage. :mouais: Au quel cas, ce serait un peu de l'arnaque (en plus, je n'aime pas devoir payer pour tous les téléphones, alors que je n'en n'utilise qu'un seul...). Bon si c'est ça, ça m'arrangerait, vu que le P310 est dans leur liste...


----------



## kesako (10 Janvier 2008)

Pour mon Z500 ça ne fonctionne pas non plus.
Quelqu'un a-t-il trouvé une autre astuce ?


----------



## nicolasf (10 Janvier 2008)

Le P310 non plus. Donc apparemment, il ya plus que ça...

En tout cas, le téléphone m'a coûté 12 euros de plus, mais le plugin NovaMedia fonctionne très bien...


----------



## mirabellou69 (1 Février 2008)

Bravo, cela marche aussi.
Merci beaucoup


----------



## Cancer7 (1 Juin 2008)

marche pas avec le Z240E


----------



## kesako (19 Août 2008)

nico_linux a dit:


> Je vais avoir un Samsung P310 bientôt, et j'espère bien l'utiliser avec iSync. En solution de secours, j'ai le plugin de chez Nova Media mais je vais d'abord essayer cette solution de bricolage avant de payer 10 euros de plus. Parce que, si ça se trouve, ils se sont contentés de suivre la manip' indiquée dans le premier sujet, et je ne tiens pas à payer juste pour la bonne icône...


 
Je suis allé voir pour les plug-ins de Nova Media et le mien n'y figure pas. Je me souviens avoir lu un article sur MacGé qui donne un autre site pour télécharger des plug-ins.
Sur ce site, le développeur indique qu'un logiciel existe pour scanner un téléphone qui n'est pas dans leur liste de téléphone compatible iSync. Ce logiciel génère un rapport qui permet au développeur de créer un plug-ins pour le téléphone en question.
Le problème est que je ne me rappelle plus de l'adresse de ce site et je ne retrouve plus l'article MacGé qui en parle :rose:. Quelqu'un connaîtrait-il ce site ou se souviendrait cet l'article de MacGé (ce n'est pas Nova Média) ?

Merci pour votre aide et bonne journée.


----------



## mat.chabot (21 Décembre 2008)

Salut,

raz le bol de ces incompatiblités entre samsung et Mac.
d'accord ils peuvent bien jaloux de cet iphone mais quand on a pas la bourse pour frimer avec ce bel engin monopoliser par ces cons d'Orange... et bien on fait avec ce qui reste, et c'est pas glorieux.
Moi j'ai un F490 (de m...) mais pas cher. aussi pour transferer entre mon mac et cette daube y a rien qui fait.
Je suis allé voir chez Nova Média, je veux bien payer mais en plus il est pas dans la liste...J'ai essayé le bricolage et ça ne passe pas (je dois me planter dans la sauvegarde car omnioutliner fait un dossier et non un fichier .plist)
bref je suis perdu et desespéré de faire passer mon carnet d'adresse sur cette daube...
help help help


----------



## john_dewinter (28 Décembre 2008)

nico_linux a dit:


> et pas mal d'incompatibles : U600, G800, X280. EDIT : apparemment, ...




Le u600, pas compatible en premier lieu, mais bien grâce à la manip?
Ou pas compatible du tout??

Car en effet avec mon u600 ça ne fonctionne pas mais ça serait trop bête de m'avouer vaincu sans être sûr que ça ne soit pas ma faute à moi..

Merci.


----------



## MEYSSIEZ (24 Janvier 2009)

sehkmet a dit:


> bonjour a tous
> 
> alors voila je vais vous metre ici l'actuce pour syncroniser n'importe quel portable avec isync
> 
> ...




Super manip... qui ne fonctionne pas avec le F480.

Dommage

à plus pour de nouvelles aventures


----------



## Cheboun (27 Janvier 2009)

Salut,
mon employeur vient de me doter d'un "superbe" samsung SGH-P180. J'ai tenté la manip indiquée ci-dessus mais mon téléphone n'est toujours pas pris en charge par iSync. Une autre piste?
Merci d'avance


----------



## vieuxjeu (22 Février 2009)

Ca a marché pour moi avec un Samsung P220 d'Orange, il faut non seulement changer le D600 par P220 dans mon cas, mais aussi renommer le fichier .tif qui se trouve dans le même dossier, en remplaçant le D600 par P220, c'est peut-être ce que d'autres n'ont pas fait ?
ENCORE MERCI ET BRAVO à SEKHMET !


----------



## araia (3 Avril 2009)

Merci pour l'info mais ça n'a pas fonctionné avec le samsung D520 !!!


----------



## tieri11 (4 Avril 2009)

Salut,
Cela ne fonctionne pas non plus avec mon i900... Au pire tant pis


----------



## sylvainsylv1 (9 Avril 2009)

MEYSSIEZ a dit:


> Super manip... qui ne fonctionne pas avec le F480.
> 
> Dommage
> 
> à plus pour de nouvelles aventures




... moi marche pas ... le voir mais me dit non pris en charge snif snif


----------



## garuda (26 Mai 2009)

Merci pour la manip, ca marche du tonnerre avec le F250 de ma chère et tendre. Et zou 485 contacts à ne pas recopier à la main...

Bravo !


----------



## jeanziano (31 Mai 2009)

sehkmet a dit:


> bonjour a tous
> 
> alors voila je vais vous metre ici l'actuce pour syncroniser n'importe quel portable avec isync
> 
> ...


Merci, je viens d'essayer avec un SGH-E210, j'ai donc remplace par E210 mais cela ne fonctionne pas


----------



## Pascal 77 (31 Mai 2009)

jeanziano a dit:


> Merci, je viens d'essayer avec un SGH-E210, j'ai donc remplace par E210 mais cela ne fonctionne pas



Pareil, avec mon SGH-E900, même en partant du D900, ça ne fonctionne pas ("Appareil non pris en charge par iSync" répond-t-il).


----------



## marcelpahud (31 Août 2009)

Pour moi ça marche nickel avec le M610  Merci !


----------



## tieri11 (11 Octobre 2009)

Bonjour,
mon I900  &  le mac sont apparemment appairés ,mais je n'arrive pas à les connecter l'un avec l'autre, ni à parcourir le contenu du SPA avec le MAC, malgré le suivi des manip à la loupe
Si quelqu'un peut m'aider, merci par avance


----------



## Pascal 77 (11 Octobre 2009)

tieri11 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> mon I900  &  le mac sont apparemment appairés ,mais je n'arrive pas à les connecter l'un avec l'autre, ni à parcourir le contenu du SPA avec le MAC, malgré le suivi des manip à la loupe
> Si quelqu'un peut m'aider, merci par avance



Si tu es sous Leo à jour, rien à faire, depuis la 10.5.5, je ne peux plus connecter le mien alors que sous Tiger et jusqu'à la 10.5.4 ça marchait.


----------



## pompompe (8 Décembre 2009)

au secours je ne peux pas synchroniser mon U600 avec mon mac book sous léopard....


----------



## macpacman (15 Décembre 2009)

Configuration OS X 10.6

Le U600, ça marche quedalle  
À vous lire ça a l'air de marcher pour certains modèles avec l'astuce du dieu-lion Sekhmet j'en suis content pour vous  mais moi j'ai pioché la plus merdique des merdes.

Pour mon prochain portable, ça sera TSS!!! *Tout Sauf Samsung*!


----------



## Pascal 77 (15 Décembre 2009)

macpacman a dit:


> Pour mon prochain portable, ça sera TSS!!! *Tout Sauf Samsung*!



Mauvais plan : Samsung a certains modèles non synchronisables sur Mac, mais d'autres marques ont une politique plus cohérente : "*aucun* modèle synchronisable sur Mac" !


----------



## macpacman (15 Décembre 2009)

Bonjour Pascal.

D'accord, bien reçu.
Donc pour le prochain, quelle marque me conseilles-tu?


----------



## Pascal 77 (15 Décembre 2009)

macpacman a dit:


> Bonjour Pascal.
> 
> D'accord, bien reçu.
> Donc pour le prochain, quelle marque me conseilles-tu?



Aucune, ayant moi même un Samsung (un SGH-E900), je n'ai pas vraiment d'infos fiables sur la question, mais comme mon Palm (en fait, un Sony Clié sous Palm OS) se synchronise, lui, très bien avec ma base de données Entourage 2004 (sans passer par isync, en plus), ça ne me chagrine pas plus que ça, je me contente d'user de mon téléphone pour  Téléphoner, même si ça fait un peu ringard, de nos jours, d'utiliser un téléphone pour ça. 

J'ai bien vaguement entendu dire que le modèle ailfaune, fabriqué par un petit fabricant de téléphones (Appeul ou kekchose comme ça) serait plus ou moins compatible avec nos Mac, mais peut-être n'est-ce là qu'une rumeur ?



Bon, sérieusement, je serais toi, je ne me focaliserais pas sur une marque (ni sur toutes sauf une), mais bien sur les modèles. Renseigne toi sur les modèles compatibles iSync, c'est plus rationnel.


----------



## macpacman (15 Décembre 2009)

Tu as raison, faut pas être sectaire :hein: 
En plus, ce serait faire de la pub.

Il vaut mieux réfléchir avant d'agir, c'est ce que j'aurais dû faire.
Bien fait pour ma pomme (si j'ose dire) :sick:


----------



## StoneGuad (29 Décembre 2009)

Pour Info , cela ne marche pas non plus avec le Samsung Corby txt B3210.

J'ai remplaçé D600 par B3210 et le message de iSync "Cet appareil n'est pas pris en charge par iSync" est mentionné.

Regrets Eternels.


----------



## Pascal 77 (29 Décembre 2009)

StoneGuad a dit:


> Regrets Eternels.



'tain, tu compte le garder aussi longtemps que ça, ce téléphone ? :affraid:


----------



## Cedric_M (9 Mai 2010)

bonjour,
j'ai essayé l'astuce en partant du plugin pour le D600 et çà n'a pas marché.  J'ai essayé la même astuce en partant du plugin pour le X820 et là... miracle  çà fonctionne !!

Don't ask me why ...

Deux petites remarques pour que çà marche vraiment pour moi. Après avoir ouvert "MetaClasses.plist" puis fait "pomme+F", puis recherché tous les   "X820" et les avoir remplacé par le nom de mon telephone "S501" j'ai fait les 2 modifs suivantes avant de sauvegarder

1/Vers la fin du fichier MetaClasses.plist, j'ai dû rajouter la ligne en rouge (pour que ma version du modèle Samsung soit prise en compte) 

             <array>
                <string>Samsung+SGH-S501</string>
  <string>Samsung+SGH-S501i</string>
                <string>Samsung+SGH-S501E</string>
            </array>

2/ Il ne faut pas remplacer le dernier X820, la chaîne de caractères appelle en fait un fichier image *.tiff présent dans le répertoire, qui permet à iSync de représenter le téléphone:                   <string>com.samsung.X820.tiff</string>

(une autre possibilité est de modifier également le nom du fichier com.samsung.X820.tiff en com.samsung.S501.tiff)


----------



## r e m y (9 Mai 2010)

Cedric_M a dit:


> ...
> 
> (une autre possibilité est de modifier également le nom du fichier com.samsung.X820.tiff en com.samsung.S501.tiff)


Ou d'ajouter une autre image que tu nommes com.samsung.S501.tiff et qui soit une image représentant bien TON telephone et non le modèle X820.... c'est encore plus clean!

En tout cas merci du témoignage. Comme ma femme doit changer de téléphone et qu'elle regarde les Samsung, ça me fait un modèle de moins à lui déconseiller. Si elle choisit le S501i, je saurai le rendre iSync-able!


----------



## Truman.C (8 Juillet 2010)

Comme je n'avais pas l'autorisaiton de modifier le document j'ai du changer celles ci et maintenant il me dit impossible d'enregistre le document metaclasses....


Une idée?


Merci!


----------



## m-ric (6 Août 2011)

Bonsoir ou bonjour,
D'une part, J'ai essayé ta manip' sur une copie d'isync (par un simple cmd+c/v sur l'original), à la différence que je me suis attaqué au fichier "Motorola-K1.phoneplugin". Sa copie est devenue "Motorola-GLEAM.phoneplugin" et j'ai remplacé K1 par Gleam. Isync ne le reconnait toujours pas via le Bluetooth...
D'autre part, je vais probablement le changer pour le samsung chat335 (sortie : février 2011). La manip' fonctionnerait-elle ?
Merci d'avance


----------

